# Southeast Garden Railroad Show Banquet Info



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Friends,
The Georgia Garden Railway Society's Banquet will be held on Friday, May 1, at 7:00 p.m. Tickets are $25.00 per person which includes your meal, a speaker and door prizes. For Tickets send a check made out to GGRS along with a self addressed stamped envelope to F. Tidd/Banquet Tickets, 3540 Cove Creek Court, Cumming, GA 30040. Tickets/seats are limited, so order early!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I hope you get a better speaker, I sure did not like the last one. He just would not stop talking.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Ya he was a bummer







hehe. Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

What kind of speaker do you get? I need a new one for my RS-3? 

Greg


----------



## c nelson (Dec 18, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 01/11/2009 9:43 AM
I hope you get a better speaker, I sure did not like the last one. He just would not stop talking.


wasn't there for the supper, but heard he wore a nice Tux!

Marty, you gonna make the show this time? 


cale


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

just make sure he is a hair taller than 4' Hee hee The Regal


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Friends, 
This years banquet speaker is taller than 4 ft. He is knowledgable in garden railroading operations and has taken many train rides on tourist lines in the US. He REALLY likes steam locos. Last years speaker will be hard to top, but we are trying! 
Clubs, order tickets in a block and you can get seating together. 
Clinics are coming together and include topics like AirWire, Scratch Building Locos, Building Wood Structures, Weathering with Spray Can Paint, and presenters include names some of you will know! 
Don't forget the layout tour on Sunday, May 3, 2009! 
Check http://www.segrs.com/ for all the details!


----------



## KYYADA (Mar 24, 2008)

Do you have any idea what clinics will be on friday? I will probably come down friday may stay for saturday. I would like to catch the goldfish car! 

Johnny


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Johnny,
Thanks for asking about the show. Right now, we plan to offer all clinics both days, but that may change. It is our current plans. That goldfish car is something else! I'm going to that one, too. Keep watching the web site for firm details. We will post those as soon as all is confirmed. We are still looking at a few other clinics.
Don't forget the model contest, banquet Friday evening and *LAYOUT TOURS ON SUNDAY*! This show will almost be a mini-convention!


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Friends, 
Don't forget to order the banquet tickets! The show is LESS THAN 2 MONTHS AWAY!


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Last years speaker didn't know much, but he was dressed to the hilt. One classy guy. To bad he didn't know much about trains. I have a picture of him in his his tux, but couldn't find it. *


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Hard to top the past speakers, but we keep trying! Don't forget the door prizes!!!!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Rex you going to come and visit this year? Later RJD


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

*RJ,*
* I am planning on it. I already have my time off set at work. Not sure you remember what that is. Thats where you go every day and at the end of the week they give you a check, then you remember why you are there. Although after visiting with our buissnees manager at the union hall about my retirerment. I found out that my train purchaces will increase tremendously next year when I retire. Even though I really love my job, that I have been doing it for 40 years. after seeing the figures this morning, made it all worth while. * *Thanks Rex*


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds like an interesting event, but it is one of there big RR things going on in the GA/TN area that weekend, so for me it may be Friday only......the start of a BUSY weekend.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

That sounds great. I'm having our club meeting the week end after the show. lots of train running. Lots of food also. Need an extra engineer to run the trains. Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

How close are you to an airport? Any cheap flights? 

Greg


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Atlanta is a Delta (we get you there with a scare) hub 

Nashville has SWA 

Both are a bit of a drive, Atlanta being closer.


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Chattanooga, TN is CLOSEST to show site (about 30 minutes). Atlanta is probably best choice for cheap and selection of flights (about 1hour 30 minutes from show site--DEPENDING ON TRAFFIC). 
Chattanooga sure has less traffic!


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, but ever price tickets in/out of The Nooga?


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, and you will go through ATL anyway!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep no matter how you do it your stuck going through the Big A . Later RJD


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

RJ and others, 
Door prizes are starting to come in! Get your banquet tickets NOW while they are still available.


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

If anyone missed out on the details of the Banquet, here they are. 

The buffet-style banquet will be held at 7:00 pm on Friday, May 1 in the two rooms used during the day for 
workshops. These will be combined into a single room for the banquet. The menu is herb-roasted chicken, roast 
beef with au jus, salad, mashed potatoes, green beans, rolls and butter, peach cobbler, and tea and coffee. 

Donald Nute will give the banquet talk on "Surviving Steam in the United States." This will be a survey of steam 
locomotives in museums, at tourist railroads, and in front of country stores or beside old depots across the U.S. 
You can see some of Don's photos at his steam locomotive website. We also plan on giving away a nice 
selection of door prizes at the banquet. 

Tickets are $25 and can be ordered from 
Frances Tidd/SEGRS Tickets, 
3540 Cove Creek Court, 
Cumming, GA,30040. 

Be sure to include a stamped, self-addressed envelope with your order . 

Don't forget to check out www.segrs.com for all the latest information. You can also download all of the newsletters for 
the show on the home page. There is a lot of helpful articles about what to do at the show and the surrounding area.


----------

